# So how different are skunks from Ferrets?



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

As the title says.How different are skunks from Ferrets In there temprement,behaviour and how you care for them not what you feed them as im aware they have different diets?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I have both. Both are into everything, but the ferrets get into smaller places and can climb more easily! The skunks can barge larger objects out of their way and have more power to dig/scratch/wriggle their way to where they want to go. The skunks dig bigger holes in the garden. Ferrets' claws are far more scratchy. Both can bite very hard! Both sleep a lot, although my own ferrets will come out to play as soon as they hear you coming - for the skunks, it's when they are ready thanks!

On a general note - the ferrets are smellier (and mine are spayed/neutered), although not in the ballpark of skunk spray I guess, but I've never had that experience from my skunks yet!

I would say that ferrets are easier to tame and easier pets to keep. The skunks definitely need more room and are far harder to housetrain. A skunk can pee way more than a ferret and their poo can be spread much further around the house!


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.Do your ferrets and skunk ever come out together?Where do you keep them all?



Loderuna said:


> I have both. Both are into everything, but the ferrets get into smaller places and can climb more easily! The skunks can barge larger objects out of their way and have more power to dig/scratch/wriggle their way to where they want to go. The skunks dig bigger holes in the garden. Ferrets' claws are far more scratchy. Both can bite very hard! Both sleep a lot, although my own ferrets will come out to play as soon as they hear you coming - for the skunks, it's when they are ready thanks!
> 
> On a general note - the ferrets are smellier (and mine are spayed/neutered), although not in the ballpark of skunk spray I guess, but I've never had that experience from my skunks yet!
> 
> I would say that ferrets are easier to tame and easier pets to keep. The skunks definitely need more room and are far harder to housetrain. A skunk can pee way more than a ferret and their poo can be spread much further around the house!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

My own ferrets and skunks do not get along - my male ferret attacks the skunks with lightning speed at a moment's opportunity. I know other people have both and they get along. They live next to each other though, only separated by wire and the skunks are indifferent to the ferrets. The ferrets only seem to get upset at the skunks if I am present, so it may be a jealousy thing. The ferrets want attention if I am there - the skunks will come to say hello and have a quick stroke, but if I do not have food, I am less interesting to them!

Both ferrets and skunks have enclosures in my garage and they come into the house in the summer months for play. I do not bring them in during the winter, as it is unhealthy for them to be in a heated house for a while and then go back out into their minimally heated enclosures. The skunks get free roaming in the garden when I am home to supervise.


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Exelent.Thank you.


----------

